# Southern Ohio/Northern Kentucky riders?



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

I have been having such a difficult time trying to find some trail riders to hook up with . A lot of my horse friends don't really like trail riding or do not have their own horses just to take out. Does anyone have ideas to find trail riding "buddies"? 

I've join a couple FB groups but still have trouble ! lol


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Hey! I'm in Little Hocking, OH...how far is that from ya?


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I feel your pain, I'm in another state but having same problem.. either no one has a horse, or has a trailer, and the ones that do won't come pick you up, even if you offer for fuel/ time


----------



## backyardhorse (Feb 22, 2013)

How far do you want to drive? I'm in Lexington, KY, but ride semi-regularly at a place just off 75 north of here, about an hour south of Cinn. BTW, also ride an OTTB!


----------



## bowhunt72 (Aug 23, 2015)

Ohio Horseman's Council is group primarily interested in trail riding. Many Ohio counties have chapters. ohconline.com Also check the Ohio Trail Riding Friends group on Facebook.


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

Ohio Horseman's Council website is a great resource. They do a lot of work maintaining Ohio horse trails and I believe they have a group that has the right to gather together, camp and work the trails even in the ones that don't usually allow camping.

Also, get a subscription to the Ohio newspaper call "The Corral". There are many resources there also.

One of the most fun places I've gone to in Southern Ohio is Lazy H Cabins. Cabin Rentals | Bainbridge, OH | Lazy H. Cabin Rentals They are closely connected to the Paint Creek State Park in Hillsboro, Ohio and have super nice cabins to rent. They also have trailer parking and open air horse stalls to rent. If you find a buddy, it's definitely worth the trip!


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Where exactly are you? The Northern Kentucky Horse Network puts on trail rides. And after Regionals (July 1st) we aim to start hauling out for trails! We are near Alexandria.


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm (Jan 18, 2015)

Dang! I'm in NW Ohio, so a bit too far =/


----------

